
C++ Code for Quantum Many Body Solutions with Artificial Neural Networks - HaoZeke
https://github.com/HaoZeke/Q_ANN
======
photon-torpedo
It's probably helpful to read the paper for which this code was written:

Journal publication:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/355/6325/602](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/355/6325/602)

ArXiv copy:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.02318](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.02318)

~~~
HaoZeke
Yup, I didn't know there was an ArXiv version too...

That can go on the repo too I guess...

